# Tree camo tape



## Hudson69 (Oct 15, 2010)

It is Elk season again and my wife (God bless her) picked me some of the camo tape you wrap your bow or rifle in.  Has anyone else used it and did it leave any markings on their equipment after a couple of months or so?


----------



## stonewall1350 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hudson69 said:


> It is Elk season again and my wife (God bless her) picked me some of the camo tape you wrap your bow or rifle in. Has anyone else used it and did it leave any markings on their equipment after a couple of months or so?


 
I am an avid dunk and turkey hunter. I have seen guys with the fancy stocks that are all camo and I have seen people use the tape. I am not sure if it leaves marks, but if is sticky then it probably will.

To be perfectly frank though, anything that can tell my gun(which 1 870 is solid black and the other is the standard wood stock) is some kind of object is probably close enough to be shot anyway. I am not sure about elk and how sensitive they are to color though. I mean I have only seen dead elk on walls here in Florida lol.


----------

